# Car turns over but won't start



## diryde (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE with 192,200 miles...I bought it about a month ago from a friend, but I waited on putting insurance on it till now, so it hadn't been driven in a month, but the last time I drove it it drove great. I went to crank it earlier, and it won't start. I opened the fuel tank as if putting gas in the car, and it hissed like a coke bottle, really loud for a few seconds, and I tried cranking it again and it got even closer to cranking, I thought it had, actually. Then it went back to just turning over again. My fuel filter is brand new. The previous owner hadn't gotten an oil change in it in FOREVER, I was actually going to do that today. Could it be from the oil? I figure it has something to do with the fuel, but it could possibly be the fire or the timing chain. I have no idea how to check any of these things though! Please help!


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, welcome to da forum...let me give you a lil word of advise. Did you use the search button before posting??? There's many reasons why your car won't start, try checking the battery and starter...also check your fuses in da engine bay...but before that, try using the search button, it works wonders.


----------



## diryde (Feb 11, 2005)

Well it wouldn't be the battery, because it turns over fine. I've looked around the site for quite a while and can't find anybody that has a problem exactly like mine, or at least explained with such detail, but sure I'll try the search then. I figure it is something with the fuel, but I don't know what it would be or how to check that. And I have no idea where the spark plugs are, I've looked and looked and can't find them, any idea where they are?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if it won't start, then it's not turning over. "Turning over" refers to the act where the engine fires and begins to turn on its own. I think you're trying to say the starter is CRANKING, but the engine won't turn over. 

Ok, so what do we know? Older car, hasn't been driven in a little over a month, before it ran just fine. There should be enough gas for it to run. The pressure release is jus some vaporized gas over a period of the system not automatically purging itself for over a month.

Here's the deal. Fuel, air, compression, spark, the only things that make an engine run. First, is the starter cranking fast enough? If the car's been sitting, it's prolly jus a low battery. After that, check the spark, get a compression test, check the fuel delivery, see if the cylinders are flooded (pull the plugs and smell for gas), if you have to change the oil and give it a tune up. Sounds like the the car wasn't too well maintained.


----------



## diryde (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, starter is cranking quite fast, just like normal, sounds great. It's not a low battery or it wouldn't even be attempting to turn over, but it is and the radio blares just great and all. Even went ahead and charged the battery just for the hell of it. First thing I plan to do is find out how to get those spark plugs out and see if they are still looking good, I doubt they are. You are right though, it wasn't well taken care of, but it's held up. (Till now, ain't it MY luck)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you need special spark plug sockets, I don't remember the size, but it'll go on your 3/8" ratchet and it has a little rubber gripper so the plug will stick to it.

My first guess is the spark. Maybe a distributer issue or the plugs/wires. Also, when you turn the key to 'ON' you should hear the fuel pump. A slight rrrrrrrr coming from the back.


----------



## diryde (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah I hear the fuel pump, sounds like a hiss though that lasts about 6 seconds.


----------

